
Show HN: LambStatus – Status page system built on AWS Lambda - kyagami
https://github.com/ks888/LambStatus
======
sciurus
The demo pages looks really nice!

Public: [https://demo-status.lambstatus.org/](https://demo-
status.lambstatus.org/)

Admin: [https://demo-admin.lambstatus.org/](https://demo-
admin.lambstatus.org/)

------
specialist
When I discovered that Route53 won't healthcheck private DNS entries, I rolled
my own pinger. Mine sucks. Yours is double awesome.

------
amirathi
Looks great. Email notification of incident to subscribers is must. I couldn't
find it.

You can hook it up with SNS I think.

~~~
kyagami
Thank you. Actually the email notification is supported but disabled by
default. Here is the doc: [https://lambstatus.github.io/set-up-email-
notification](https://lambstatus.github.io/set-up-email-notification)

------
taf2
This looks awesome, since it's lambda and node.js can it be deployed to
multiple providers e.g. Google and MS?

~~~
kyagami
Thank you. Unfortunately it can't so far since it depends on other AWS
components like API Gateway and DynamoDB.

------
kyagami
Hey HN! Thank you for all the interest! Feel free to ask any questions and
I'll do my best to answer them!

------
joshblour
this is awesome

~~~
kyagami
Thanks!

